# Roi-et house to let wanted



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

Im over in August, and would like to view some houses that are to let, for a 6/12 month lease with a view to buying if we find suitable, can anyone help me , i cant find anythin on internet letting or selling in Roi-et


----------

